# Another buddy downsizes his fishing...



## Stickman8474 (Oct 7, 2017)

I'm not ready for this. Today, a real good friend, and excellent fisherman, informed me he would have to pass on our planned fly in trip this year. Said he felt too old to be venturing about the wilderness of an outpost setting anymore. He's in shape and only 64!..Though I'm slightly younger, CRIMINIES, I'm hoping for another 25 years!!! 
Each year it's getting tougher to get a group together for the Canadian trips. And we're not overly particular beyond the, ' must have a spirit of adventure and desire to catch a 20 pound pike'. Maybe a glint in the eye when telling or hearing fishing stories, too. As of late, it just seems way too many older friends are avoiding adventure and embracing the sedate path of life, and younger friends don't have ample funds or time. Now I know how my Dad felt when my older brothers couldn't find time to go deer hunting any longer. Or more like, chose not to spend their time hunting. It's depressing. Thank goodness I've got plenty of new lures coming in the mail to keep all that in some level of check.


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

It is hard to watch that light go dim. Headed south to be able to prolong the fishing desire. The cold weather doesn't help. Been to Canada several time but not in the last 5 years or so. Hoping to do it again in 2021. Good luck on your trip.


----------



## Stickman8474 (Oct 7, 2017)

stickman1978 said:


> It is hard to watch that light go dim. Headed south to be able to prolong the fishing desire. The cold weather doesn't help. Been to Canada several time but not in the last 5 years or so. Hoping to do it again in 2021. Good luck on your trip.


Well if things don't develop as planned, I might give you call (lol)...Good name there, by the way...


----------



## Brian027 (Mar 1, 2016)

Know the feeling... We are one man short on our trip in May. This may be a long shot but PM me if interested.


----------



## Stickman8474 (Oct 7, 2017)

Brian027 said:


> Know the feeling... We are one man short on our trip in May. This may be a long shot but PM me if interested.


Appreciate the opportunity but May would be really tough this year. One of our group was thinking about going up twice this year, I can relay this to him if you want. Where are you going?


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

That's the way it is.


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

Same question. Where do you all go and what time of year? We always try to go in early august before bear season. Usually fish dog lake or chapleau area.


----------



## Brian027 (Mar 1, 2016)

Stickman8474 said:


> Appreciate the opportunity but May would be really tough this year. One of our group was thinking about going up twice this year, I can relay this to him if you want. Where are you going?


Our group is going to Esnagami Lodge near Nakina. Last week of May. Where were you going to go? Just curious. 
Brian


----------



## Stickman8474 (Oct 7, 2017)

stickman1978 said:


> Same question. Where do you all go and what time of year? We always try to go in early august before bear season. Usually fish dog lake or chapleau area.


Been to several different places, usually mid summer to fall. Jones Lake north of Fort Francis, Lake Nagagami out of Hornpayne, Napken Lake north of Hearst, and several others....This year we're bound north of Nakina to Melchette Lake with Boreal Outfitters end of July.


----------



## Stickman8474 (Oct 7, 2017)

Brian027 said:


> Our group is going to Esnagami Lodge near Nakina. Last week of May. Where were you going to go? Just curious.
> Brian


Melchette Lake north of Nakina, end of July, with Boreal Outfitters.


----------



## Stubee (May 26, 2010)

That’s pretty young to me to start bagging it. I turned 69 in December and hunted alone in NW Ontario for nine days last November and thought nothing of it. I do have a neighbor down the road I see most nights but during the day I’m hunting several different spots and if “something happened” I’d have to handle it alone. My wife gets a bit concerned but after 45 years married she’s used to it. A few friends have said “aren’t you worried??” but truthfully I’m not worried a bit. I dread the day when I can’t do that. 

Maybe there’s something going on with your friend you don’t know about?


----------



## neazor91 (Aug 4, 2008)

Stubee said:


> That’s pretty young to me to start bagging it. I turned 69 in December and hunted alone in NW Ontario for nine days last November and thought nothing of it. I do have a neighbor down the road I see most nights but during the day I’m hunting several different spots and if “something happened” I’d have to handle it alone. My wife gets a bit concerned but after 45 years married she’s used to it. A few friends have said “aren’t you worried??” but truthfully I’m not worried a bit. I dread the day when I can’t do that.
> 
> Maybe there’s something going on with your friend you don’t know about?


I know what you mean. At 72, I still wade the rivers of the UP. I will admit, it gets a little harder each year, but I'll keep doing it as long as I can. I also bow hunt and rifle hunt , mostly by myself.
Mike


----------



## Stickman8474 (Oct 7, 2017)

Stubee said:


> That’s pretty young to me to start bagging it. I turned 69 in December and hunted alone in NW Ontario for nine days last November and thought nothing of it. I do have a neighbor down the road I see most nights but during the day I’m hunting several different spots and if “something happened” I’d have to handle it alone. My wife gets a bit concerned but after 45 years married she’s used to it. A few friends have said “aren’t you worried??” but truthfully I’m not worried a bit. I dread the day when I can’t do that.
> 
> Maybe there’s something going on with your friend you don’t know about?


Thought about that for awhile, but no, I don't believe there's anything health wise going on with my good friend and we're still pretty close and all. Just dislike that he's sort of throwing in the towel. I want to go that route kicking and screaming. Besides, last trip to Canada with him he out fished me 3 to 1 and I was hoping for a rematch.......


----------



## Stickman8474 (Oct 7, 2017)

neazor91 said:


> I know what you mean. At 72, I still wade the rivers of the UP. I will admit, it gets a little harder each year, but I'll keep doing it as long as I can. I also bow hunt and rifle hunt , mostly by myself.
> Mike


Well I got to tell you, that's what I want to hear. Gives me encouragement for the years ahead. When I give up hunting and fishing there's going to be a lot of kicking and screaming.


----------

